
Steve Blank: Don't Be the Next Intel - silvialisam
https://medium.com/startup-grind/dont-be-the-next-intel-what-huge-companies-must-do-to-avoid-being-disrupted-9c8671336a14#.ecuyleoo9
======
PaulHoule
Big companies can do things smaller companies can't do.

The only company that makes server chips that are truly competitive with Intel
now is IBM. Big company.

ARM based chips come from a complex ecosystem that involves big companies.
(i.e. Softbank bought ARM for $30B, Apple develops chips, phone modems come
from Qualcomm, you get your chips fabbed at TSMC or Samsung...)

I know somebody who has an innovative but risky idea for a new kind of
parallel processor. He is looking at a budget in the $10M-$50M range depending
on if he's making an FPGA or ASIC design.

Nobody is going to give him that kind of money unless he's got a customer
lined up.

Intel on the other hand can soak $200M into a risky chip, and pretty
frequently does. In fact, Intel can make multiple generations of a chip when
the first generation fails in the market.

Big companies regularly lay off 10% of their work force; it isn't necessary a
sign of real trouble.

There are plenty of business ideas that can be done on the small but some
ideas take big money; look at Magic Leap, which got $1.4B of investment (not
valuation!)

------
sharemywin
way to take some facts and complete rearrange them to fit your narrative. ARM
was founded in 1990 and Nvidia 1993. Probably a good 15 years before the
market found it's way to their technology. Also I doubt if Apple hadn't picked
ARM as a supplier would we be having this conversation about them. Also, Tesla
is building a giga factory which would be much closer to intel's business
model than any other. None of which supports or doesn't lean methodology. If
your a giant company, a good model to look at is facebook and microsoft. Buy
competitors before they become dominate.

